# Decisions decisions.



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So This is basically a what would you do thread. 


I have a 15 gallon column, which was originally for shrimp( some may remember some may not. ) It took me some time to get the cherries in, as the tank needed maturing and everything. Now its over a year old, stable and houses a reverse trio of B. Albimarginata. 

I also have a 14 gallon, which is the footprint of a ten, but taller. Right now it is bare. 

So I am debating on A moving the shrimp to it once I set it up or B moving the albis to the 14 when I set it up. SO yeh. Gonna do a little poll and see what you guys would do. 

The column has a fake wall ( the innards of a fluval Ebi, and has moss growing on it. Right now the 14 is bare bottomed, and I may or may not leave it that way. Which thre albis would be fine, I actually thought of doing the substrate being strict leaf litter. And I have a few things for them to hide in. 

I am basically leaning to moving the albis as I dont think they like the height vs the width and shrimpies would love the wall with fissidens and stuff.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Start with the right shrimp and you can make money with the rate they produce. I spent about $25 on my yellows initially and have only sold to 3 people but have made over $200.

The Blue Diamond shrimp I have sell for $4-5 each and I now have right about 100 of them. Spent about $150 initially. Getting ready to start selling.

I haven't spent much time trying to sell.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Right now I am housing cherries, perhaps when I know I can make them very happy Ill move on to more expensive shrimp.


----------

